
NFL Gets Prominent Sports Sites Suspended From Twitter For Posting Vines & GIFs - slg
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/12/gifageddon
======
AlwaysBCoding
It's become impossible to ignore how terrible the NFL's decision making has
been in the past few years, and I'm starting to wonder if a FIFA situation
where every top executive is simultaneously removed is the only logical end-
game for this mess.

Their hypocrisy about saying gambling is a major threat to the league, while
simultaneously lobbying congress for fantasy sports loopholes in gambling
legislation and ramming FanDuel commercials down our throats.

Ignoring concussion research for three years and actively trying to intimidate
researchers. Then pretending to care about player safety while simultaneously
pushing for a longer season schedule.

Making everyone in the NFL wear pink for a month to market to women, while
simultaneously sweeping multiple cases of domestic abuse under the rug.

Ignoring federal labor law while trying to suspend their best player for
something he didn't do wasting millions and millions of dollars in the
process.

And now, declaring war against media companies and making it harder for fans
to follow the sport because they want to run 30-second pre-roll ads in front
of 6 second video clips which will never even come close to working. It's an
utter disaster. I have no faith in the NFL to conduct itself competently in
the modern media landscape. They are such an embarrassment of an organization.
I've never felt that way about a sports league before but the 2011-present NFL
is just so awful.

~~~
x0x0
And yet profits continue to increase, as does the value of franchises.

Don't get me wrong, I agree with virtually everything you say, but none of it
has hurt their business. Football fans don't care if the players are hurt, or
have their bodies and lives destroyed (fun fact: the nfl is the only major
american sport w/o guaranteed contracts. Get hurt and can't play? You're
fired. Guess how that impacts reporting concussions.) Fans don't care if
players beat their kids, spouses, or randoms. Fans don't care if players rape,
particularly if you're a good quarterback, or commit murder. Until fans care,
the nfl won't.

------
disposition2
How does a 6 second video or collection of images not qualify under Fair Use
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use))?

